# I Went Crazy



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Kitten season is upon us. I'm down to my last kitten collars I order from Etsy. I went on Etsy and order 50 more collars!!!!

Ive tried other collars but they are too stiff and this artist on Etsy makes soft fabric collars, in 5-8 inches, that are easy on a kittens neck. She has soooo many cute fabrics to choose from.

Recently I had an adoption of one of my kittens, Gracie. The cute young couple asked if the collar came with the kitten. It was one of Pawsn Tails collars. Yes!

Take a look at all the cute collars available. FYI the owner of the shop use to be on CF in 2007. That is how I found her shop originally!


















https://www.etsy.com/shop/PawsnTails?section_id=5572190&ref=shopsection_leftnav_1


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

My cats are not wearing collars anymore. Angelo had collars when he was younger. It was very useful for us. He was a one of those Houdini - escape artist teenager cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We encourage all adopter to keep our collars on the cats and kittens they adopt. Just because your not use to making sure the door is closed and weve had cats get out and lost from new adopters houses.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I want collars for my cats. Its just so hard to find cute ones that are also "manly!" xD I dont think Mystery would find it amusing if i put a flower collar on him xD lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are adorable! 

Mocha always wore a red collar; a few months before she passed, the clasp wore out so she got a pretty purple one with her name tag. I glued her red collar shut and it is now around her urn. I wear her purple collar with name tag as a bracelet 24/7 (except for baths, dishes, and anything else wet).....when my new cat finds me, I am hoping I have the strength to pass the collar on to him/her. Interestingly, everyone loves my "bracelet" and it has opened a lot of conversations....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

FIFTY cat collars!! Those are really beautiful collars - etsy's such a great site. 

Mochas Mommy, that's so sweet. What a lovely idea to wear her collar as a bracelet!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Both gizmo and mr marshall have rhinestone collars  but they never wear them


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

BrittyBear said:


> I want collars for my cats. Its just so hard to find cute ones that are also "manly!" xD I dont think Mystery would find it amusing if i put a flower collar on him xD lolz
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



View attachment 56162


I bought this for my granddaughter's cat. I don't care for skull and crossbones stuff but she loves it. Generational things I guess. 

Those are cute, Mitts and Tess. I have collars for all the cats but they are in the attic in a carrier in case we ever have to evacuate.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Marcia said:


> View attachment 56162
> 
> 
> I bought this for my granddaughter's cat. I don't care for skull and crossbones stuff but she loves it. Generational things I guess.
> ...


Ohhh thats adorable!! Is it from etsy? I'd love that for my cats xD 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I found one at my irrigation and feed store that has skulls and roses! 
(Kind of like guns & roses!)
It is Midnights collar, 
I thought it fits her pur-sonality beautifully!


----------

